# A question for ladies with big butts



## Damon (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok I may piss off a few people with this one but I gotta ask. This is mosty for women that have figures similar to Brie Brown, Gaining Goddess, and Gwen. I was wondering is any of you ladies were athletic in your younger years which may have caused you to build your legs and glutes and then gained weight later and caused you to have the wonderful "24" hour glass figures that you have now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

If you're asking those three ladies specifically, I would rather move this to the paysite area. If you're asking of the women on the board in general, then I'll leave it and wish you the best.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> If you're asking those three ladies specifically, I would rather move this to the paysite area. If you're asking of the women on the board in general, then I'll leave it and wish you the best.



I'm asking in general. I just wanted to use those 3 as an example since they are really popular and have the build I was thinking of. You kinda do to AnnMarie. Any comments???


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

I was never athletic. 

Furthermore, I think this is the only place in the world where I could be slightly offended at being thought to "kinda" have a big ass. 

My ass is big, not kinda - and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2007)

Now I am having a wonderful vision of all of these ladies in tank tops and shorts :wubu:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 5, 2007)

I know a few pear-shaped girls...and I have to say...as my accounting and finance professor always says to us about anything..."It depends"

I know a girl who has a naturally bottom heavy figure. She always put weight on there first, and other areas later. She was and is not athletic, and she's very flabby. It is just her genetics.

Another girl I know was a dancer for 10+ years, and when she went to college she put on weight, and it went to her butt and legs.

Now, here, in my opinion, is the difference. When you grow up genetically prone to a certain shape (bottom heavy like Asshley, i'm thinking)...your bottom tends to be where your weight goes.

When you're a dancer, gymnast, or perhaps a swimmer, and you're genetically prone to gaining either all over, in the bottom first, or even hour glass...you tend to look bigger on bottom from the years of training and muscular build up.

After all, if you work out, and have a certain shape for years of your life...your body adapts to that shape, and tends to be prone to continue maintaining that shape even when you become bigger, or when you lose weight, the basic proportions tend to remain equal...unless you lose a ton of weight or gain a ton at once (figurative ton, not literal ton).

So, that's what I think insofar as that goes...it isn't ALWAYS one way or another, there are a multitude of factors, but in my mind the basic idea is that either they are genetically prone, or they were athletic, or perhaps they just tended to develop that way due to activities.

70% of women are pear-shaped in their figure, according to statistics in the UK. I don't know about the US, but if the ratio is the same, then most girls tend to follow that. And if you look at the female muscular system, you'll notice even in women who don't work out, their lower body muscles tend to be further developed than their upper body muscles, leading to a pear-shaped body.

And that's my two cents.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I know a few pear-shaped girls...and I have to say...as my accounting and finance professor always says to us about anything..."It depends"
> 
> I know a girl who has a naturally bottom heavy figure. She always put weight on there first, and other areas later. She was and is not athletic, and she's very flabby. It is just her genetics.
> 
> ...



Zain I think it would be awesome if we could get some female speed skaters to gain about 50-100 pounds each and see what kind of body shape they ended up with. If only I could rule the world.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I was never athletic.
> 
> Furthermore, I think this is the only place in the world where I could be slightly offended at being thought to "kinda" have a big ass.
> 
> My ass is big, not kinda - and I'm quite happy with it.



Lemmee explain what I ment before I really get myself into trouble. When I said "big" I ment "not flat" as in beedonkadok (did I spell that right?). Now that I've seen those free pics of you I see that you have a pretty nice butt too. In other words your butt is big and has a nice rounded shape to it. Believe me the last thing I would wanna do is hurt any of the ladies feelings because I'm sure you've gotten enough of that from other people because of your weight. I am so thankful that I live in a country where we have the right/freedom to see pictures and movies of beatiful women and I would never do anything that you discourge you from doing so.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 5, 2007)

I wasn't athletic in my younger days, either. I've simply always been stronger in the lower part of my body. I don't know that that has anything to do with why I'm built the way I am...it's just the way I'm made, and when I've gained weight, a lot of it has settled in those areas.


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you ever think that walking around supporting 200, 250, 300, 350, 400 or more pounds over a lifetime could build up the muscles in your ass and legs?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Did you ever think that walking around supporting 200, 250, 300, 350, 400 or more pounds over a lifetime could build up the muscles in your ass and legs?


Yes, I have thought that...and it's a very good point, Jane. Thanks!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> 70% of women are pear-shaped in their figure, according to statistics in the UK. I don't know about the US, but if the ratio is the same, then most girls tend to follow that. And if you look at the female muscular system, you'll notice even in women who don't work out, their lower body muscles tend to be further developed than their upper body muscles, leading to a pear-shaped body.



That may be true for the UK, but around here (Ohio), I'd say there's more apples than pears. My area has a large amount of people of German descent, and I've always wondered if there's any glaring differences in body shapes depending on which of the various European nations you're descended from.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Did you ever think that walking around supporting 200, 250, 300, 350, 400 or more pounds over a lifetime could build up the muscles in your ass and legs?



Good point but there are alot of big girls out there with pancake booty.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> Good point but there are alot of big girls out there with pancake booty.



So? >_> I think her point was to shoot holes in the "fitness/muscle" explanation.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Did you ever think that walking around supporting 200, 250, 300, 350, 400 or more pounds over a lifetime could build up the muscles in your ass and legs?


When I had my fat ratio tested several years ago I was stunned to discover how much of my weight was actually muscle. I was definitely fatter than most, but the fat ratio was nowhere near what I'd expected it to be. Wish I could remember now exactly what it was.

I was fairly athletic as a kid: Competitive speed skating (roller), volley ball, shot put, competitive horseback riding, ice skating for a short while. None of those have anything to do with my shape though. From the back I look exactly like my mom and my sister--just a bigger, more exaggerated version of them--so I'd say it's mostly genetic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I was never athletic.
> 
> Furthermore, I think this is the only place in the world where I could be slightly offended at being thought to "kinda" have a big ass.
> 
> My ass is big, not kinda - and I'm quite happy with it.



Lol AM - and this is the only place in the world I'm considered NOT to have one   

and my ass is big, too


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol AM - and this is the only place in the world I'm considered NOT to have one
> 
> and my ass is big, too



You think this is a problem?  :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> Good point but there are alot of big girls out there with pancake booty.



HEY..stop knocking pancake asses THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

What I'm missing in the trunk..I make up UNDER THE HOOD.

UGH


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> Good point but there are alot of big girls out there with pancake booty.



Well then, get out the maple syrup and go to town.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Well then, get out the maple syrup and go to town.



I'll have what she's having.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> Good point but there are alot of big girls out there with pancake booty.




I'm not sure if I have the same body shape as the women you mentioned in your first post, but no pancake booty here. I wasn't really 'athletic' when I was younger, but I guess I was pretty active. I didn't play on sports teams or anything (unless you count 5th and 6th grade basketball )


----------



## Emy (Apr 6, 2007)

Well...

I'm bottom heavy and I was never that athletic, though I did horseback ride for years...I wish I still did it...hhmm...

But I gain most of my weight in my hips and thighs and butt. Most of that comes from genetics for me though....My dad's family has problems with that sometimes. ^^


----------



## Damon (Apr 6, 2007)

Emy said:


> Well...
> 
> I'm bottom heavy and I was never that athletic, though I did horseback ride for years...I wish I still did it...hhmm...
> 
> But I gain most of my weight in my hips and thighs and butt. Most of that comes from genetics for me though....My dad's family has problems with that sometimes. ^^



I've always had big legs but I think thats mostly my genes. At about 19 yrs old I got into weight lifting and I started doing lots of high-rep squatting. I ran alot when I was a kid also but I wasn't on track or anything. And believe it or not I can understand what it's like for you ladies that are bottom heavy to find clothes that fit. I have a slim waist and bigger legs so unless the pants i get are baggy I gotta get a bigger size.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Well then, get out the maple syrup and go to town.



that sounds like a sex pun lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> that sounds like a sex pun lol




sounded so hot to me that I repped her for it


----------



## Emy (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> I've always had big legs but I think thats mostly my genes. At about 19 yrs old I got into weight lifting and I started doing lots of high-rep squatting. I ran alot when I was a kid also but I wasn't on track or anything. And believe it or not I can understand what it's like for you ladies that are bottom heavy to find clothes that fit. I have a slim waist and bigger legs so unless the pants i get are baggy I gotta get a bigger size.



Hah yeah I know what you mean..not that my waist is slim, it is a lot slimmer than my legs and backside. ^^


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a question


What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside yo trunk?


----------



## Damon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I have a question
> 
> 
> What you gon' do with all that junk?
> All that junk inside yo trunk?



I fucking hate that song


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> I fucking hate that song



I have a weird sense of humor where if things are bad enough they are good. Which is why the lumps song amuses me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> I fucking hate that song



How about 
"I like big butts and I cannot lie" ?

I shall have to place you on "ignore" if you don't like that classic either.....


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2007)

Just a side note, there ARE pears out there with big but flat butts, and apples out there with small bubble butts.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I'll have what she's having.



Mmmmmmm...crack....


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How about
> "I like big butts and I cannot lie" ?
> 
> I shall have to place you on "ignore" if you don't like that classic either.....


Hey, Mix-A-Lot had the right idea, just didn't take it far enough:
"itty bitty waist"? FAIL.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 6, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Just a side note, there ARE pears out there with big but flat butts, and apples out there with small bubble butts.



I have a little tiny hiney.....where's the love for me? WHERE????


*sigh* Someone make a belly thread STAT


----------



## Damon (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How about
> "I like big butts and I cannot lie" ?
> 
> I shall have to place you on "ignore" if you don't like that classic either.....



that was my theme song back in the day. but most women dont have little waists though, but it was all good. I'm more into trance and metal these days anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Damon said:


> that was my theme song back in the day. but most women dont have little waists though, but it was all good.* I'm more into trance and metal these days anyway*.




Yeah, me too


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Re: the subject, I think it's genetic. I'm built like my mom, only maybe a little more extreme. But I've always had big arms and legs, and a big butt; though, when I was younger I was more of an hourglass than a pear, for some reason.

Yes, my legs were always strong -- my arms, too, but again, maybe that was genetic?


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 7, 2007)

Damon said:


> I fucking hate that song



But have you heard the Alanis Morissette version? It's well done.


----------



## Damon (Apr 8, 2007)

Phalloidium said:


> But have you heard the Alanis Morissette version? It's well done.



Yeah I saw the video and laughed my ass off. Besides Alanis is better looking.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with Tina.... I think it's genetic. I'm built like my mom too, only bigger. I always considered myself pear shaped, but a lot of people have told me lately that I'm more hourglass. Either way, my weight starts in my butt and legs. I was never athletic...ever. But I do have strong legs. I am soft, but not what I would consider flabby. I also think that's genetic. No one in my family is average sized... or small. We're all big, but not flabby. 

:happy: 






Tina said:


> Re: the subject, I think it's genetic. I'm built like my mom, only maybe a little more extreme. But I've always had big arms and legs, and a big butt; though, when I was younger I was more of an hourglass than a pear, for some reason.
> 
> Yes, my legs were always strong -- my arms, too, but again, maybe that was genetic?


----------



## Damon (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I just wanted to say thanks for every ones input.I guess the way some people are shaped is mostly genetic. I still wonder how gaining and losing muscle mass plays into it but I'm just gonna leave that alone for now.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 8, 2007)

Oddly enough, Damon, there was a study done on this. Muscle does not "turn into" fat, nor does fat flock to muscle, but muscle will grow to support fat in an active person. People's fat ratios are partially genetic, partially environmental. As children, the more fat we eat, the more fat cells we produce. (We can produce more fat cells as adults, but mostly our individual cells just bigger. That's why children with cellulite are unseen.) 

The hot new thing is "preventing childhood obesity." Whereas when you and I were kids, it was encouraged for parents to make sure their children were getting ENOUGH fat. (I laughed heartily when reading a book of my parents that said something to the effect of, "Even buttering toast can be tremendously helpful in supplementing your child.)

Today, when kids go off the tit or formula, they are automatically given fat free milk, whole grain bread, shit sweetened with sorbitol and sucralose, blah blah blah. *And they're fatter than ever.* Now, I'm not saying skim milk makes a kid fat, but kids generally if given free access to food do not overeat. People who have their food intake restricted, regardless of age, tend to overeat once they get access to food. Given that children don't have the hormones adults do, a lot of fat does not go to their legs/buttocks. Most of it goes to their mid-section. I would be willing to vouch that those who were fat in childhood have relatively smaller asses compared to their mid-sections, making them look like they have a pancake ass. Just a thought.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 8, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oddly enough, Damon, there was a study done on this. Muscle does not "turn into" fat, nor does fat flock to muscle, but muscle will grow to support fat in an active person. People's fat ratios are partially genetic, partially environmental. As children, the more fat we eat, the more fat cells we produce. (We can produce more fat cells as adults, but mostly our individual cells just bigger. That's why children with cellulite are unseen.)
> 
> The hot new thing is "preventing childhood obesity." Whereas when you and I were kids, it was encouraged for parents to make sure their children were getting ENOUGH fat. (I laughed heartily when reading a book of my parents that said something to the effect of, "Even buttering toast can be tremendously helpful in supplementing your child.)
> 
> Today, when kids go off the tit or formula, they are automatically given fat free milk, whole grain bread, shit sweetened with sorbitol and sucralose, blah blah blah. *And they're fatter than ever.* Now, I'm not saying skim milk makes a kid fat, but kids generally if given free access to food do not overeat. People who have their food intake restricted, regardless of age, tend to overeat once they get access to food. Given that children don't have the hormones adults do, a lot of fat does not go to their legs/buttocks. Most of it goes to their mid-section. I would be willing to vouch that those who were fat in childhood have relatively smaller asses compared to their mid-sections, making them look like they have a pancake ass. Just a thought.




This is incredibly true...I mean, I was never restricted as a child, and I'm a freakin' stick...My friend Kent was restricted, and he's 300+ pounds. My friend Kyle ate whatever he wanted, and he's 6'5" and 150 pounds. I mean, the facts seem to remain, that children who are allowed to eat however much they want, tend to LEARN what the difference between full and stuffed is...They learn what's satisified and what's not, and they adapt so that they know how much they can eat, and what it takes for them to feel satisified and not engorged.

Which leads to a healthier adulthood, whether you're fat or not. Because you have a working knowledge of your own body, and you aren't looking to others to figure out what you should do to be healthy. 

Which is why a lot of big girls and guys can be healthy...because they figure things out themselves, and work towards it. Whether you want to lose weight, gain weight, or remain the same, the basic idea is knowing what works for you, and what doesn't. 

As far as big butts go, like I said in an earlier post, many girls who are athletic tend to look like they fatten up in the bottom first. It is because of their muscles, or genetics. The muscles don't turn to fat, they just sit under it, making the fat atop them look more pronounced.

However, i know this girl Ashley, she came to college at SUNY Fredonia, and she was a skinny girl...from the hips up...and from her hips down, she looked like she was 150+ pound heavier...I mean she coulda been a 300 pound woman if you looked at her lower body by itself.

Anyway, through pot, alcohol, and various other college related things...she blimped, and almost all her weight went to her upper body, and soon she looked like she was almost proportional...I mean, her lower body obviously grew some, but her upper body blimped significantly. So, I mean, during her childhood she was genetically prone to growing on bottom, and in her adult hood, though she was huge on bottom, she tended to gain more in her chest and belly. 

It is all unique depending on the girl...


----------



## taetaegrrl (Apr 9, 2007)

I was always athletic when I was younger, doing some weightlifting, martial arts, etc. I used to look fairly thin but due to the muscle, weighed a lot more than it looked like I did.

As I "thickened up" over the last 6 or 7 years, I feel like I've kept my strength, and even become proportionally stronger with the weight gain. 

I don't think my butt is hugely out of proportion to the rest of me, but since I do have some big thighs and calves, plus a DD cup chest up top, there's certainly some "mass in my ass" to go along with everything else!

I know my butt makes enough of a "shelf" that most guys can sit pretty comfortably on top of it if I give them a piggyback ride. (I got into doing that with my last boyfriend, and now all my friends know me as the girl you can "play horsie" with. It's great exercise and much more fun than the gym!)




Jane said:


> Did you ever think that walking around supporting 200, 250, 300, 350, 400 or more pounds over a lifetime could build up the muscles in your ass and legs?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I would be willing to vouch that those who were fat in childhood have relatively smaller asses compared to their mid-sections, making them look like they have a pancake ass. Just a thought.



Not me... always fat (110lbs in 4th grade, 235 when I was 12/13, 340 graduating HS), and always huge bubble ass/thighs/calves, etc. I had a belly, but the majority of size in it came in my early/mid-20s, and then some more in my late 20s after a loss and gain. 

Not saying there's not some possible merit to your theory, just saying I know it doesn't fit me having been very fat all my life.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Not me... always fat (110lbs in 4th grade, 235 when I was 12/13, 340 graduating HS), and always huge bubble ass/thighs/calves, etc. I had a belly, but the majority of size in it came in my early/mid-20s, and then some more in my late 20s after a loss and gain.
> 
> Not saying there's not some possible merit to your theory, just saying I know it doesn't fit me having been very fat all my life.



Cool! It is interesting on people with big legs. All of the kids in my family have big legs, I guess from the mailman. Even my brother, a BHM I guess (6' and 260) has bigger legs than anything. Go fig.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2007)

My badonk-a-donk is all natural. I never was athletic either and I have always had a big ass.


----------

